# Disabling VHOSTS

## ferg

Hello all,

Years ago I enabled Virtual hosts on my Gentoo server. It was so long ago, I cannot even remember why.

I currently use Apache to server a few different webpages in my house LAN (CCTV, MRTG, Mythtv and a few other similar things). I would like to serve a single one of these pages externally. So I need to relearn Apache.

I tried disabling VHOSTS by removing

in /etc/conf.d/apache I changed this line

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D LANGUAGE -D SECURITY"
```

to this line

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP -D INFO -D SSL  -D SUEXEC -D LANGUAGE -D SECURITY"
```

in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf I removed this line.

```
 Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf
```

However, then restarting Apache gives errors:

```
scotgate vhosts.d # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping apache2 ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

no listening sockets available, shutting down

AH00015: Unable to open logs

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'

```

What else do I need to get rid of? What have I previously messed up!

Thanks.

Ferg

----------

## ferg

Dumb solution…. I had no Listen line in my httpd.conf file…..!

----------

